# Dexter EXO



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

*Hi 
This is Dexter, My lovely cat :001_wub: *

*Dex is a 1 year and 9 months old blue and white male neutered Exotic.
We live in Dublin*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW Dexter is Gorgeous!!:001_tt1::001_tt1: brilliant photos too x


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fantastic pictures, he is a beautiful boy,


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is so beautiful....very cute_


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aww Dexter is so cute, he reminds me of a deep thinker  lovely, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thanks 

Dexter is very funny and very playful *


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

New photos


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: he looks a real character


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

he's really handsome [and i suspect he knows it]


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! What amazing photos, simply WOW!

I love Dexter's 'moustache' gives him that distinguished air


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow gorgeous photos he is lovely, what camera do you use?


----------



## cupcake20 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great pictures!!! Dexter is gorgeous!


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fab pics!!! hes very cute by the way takes a lovely photo!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh i love dexter hes such a cutie pie


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks 



fifibelle said:


> Wow gorgeous photos he is lovely, what camera do you use?


Canon EOS 500D


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Great photos, Dexter's so cute


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Dexter


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous! What characterful face!


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

dharma66 said:


> He's gorgeous! What characterful face!


Thanks


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)




----------

